# God Saves Bad People - Art Azurdia



## JM (Jan 27, 2009)

YouTube - Art Azurdia Sermon Jam


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 27, 2009)

"Bad"? Like Michael Jackson's "Bad", nay God redeems wicked vile filthy whores that delight in all things evil and nothing else, bad is too light a word for the human condition.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for that one brother. I love listening to that brother preach. He has one of the best series on Revelation I've ever heard.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 2, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> Thanks for that one brother. I love listening to that brother preach. He has one of the best series on Revelation I've ever heard.


Amen to that. I'm finishing chapter 15 and I'm loving it.


----------

